
Anthropogenic Space Weather - _h_o_d_
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s11214-017-0357-5
======
_h_o_d_
Journalistic context, an article explaining its significance to general
audience [http://www.sciencealert.com/nasa-space-probes-have-
detected-...](http://www.sciencealert.com/nasa-space-probes-have-detected-a-
human-made-barrier-shrouding-earth)

